# CMYK Farbauftrag optimieren



## dragonlord (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

wie kann ich in Photoshop den CMYK- Gesammtdruckauftrag für den Druck optimieren?
Wie gehe ich vor und welche Informationen brauche ich dafür?

Kann mir jemand etwas dazu sagen? Bin für jede Info dankbar.


----------



## BSE Royal (28. Juni 2005)

Der maximale Farbauftrag hängt stark davon ab, auf was für Papier am Ende gedruckt wird.
Je nach Art liegt der maximale Farbauftrag höher oder niedriger, für normales Papier ist ein Wert von ca. 280% ein gutes Mittel.

Allerdings solltest du auf jeden Fall die Druckerei befragen, diese kann dir hier die besten Informationen liefern.

Ansonsten wird der Gesamtfarbauftrag in der Aufbereitung für den Druck stark von der Art der Separation beeinflusst. Beim verwenden von Skelettschwarz bekommst du mitunter einen Farbauftrag von bis zu 400%. (Skelettschwarz: In den dunklen Bildpartien wird den Primärfarben Schwarz zur Intensivierung beigegeben).

Eine Möglichkeit, den Farbauftrag insegsamt draastisch zu reduzieren ist durch GCR (Gray Component Replacement) oder auch Unbuntaufbau genannt.
Jede Farbe wird aus maximal zwei Primärfarben und Schwarz aufgebaut und damit ein maximaler Farbauftrag von 300% erreicht.

Die Separationseinstellungen sind in den verschiedenen CMYK PRofilen die du in den Farbeinstellungen tätigen kannst bereits betätigt, aber über die anwahl von "Eigenes CMYK" als CMYK-Farbprofil, kannst du die hier genannten Einstellungen alle manuell regeln.

Diese ganze Geschichte ist jedoch ein sehr weites und komplexes Feld.
Ich will mich da auch garnicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.

Aber der ein oder andere gefallene Begriff kann dir sicherlich als Basis für weitere Recherchen helfen.

lg, der BSE!


----------

